# UFC 71 Countdown Clocks



## vBGuru (Jan 2, 2007)

A friend of mine made these so I thought I would pass them along.

Enjoy.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

nice im going to jack one up


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

Repped, I am gonna take one to.


----------



## vBGuru (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks for the rep


----------



## Chunkyluv360 (Jan 29, 2007)

They look pretty good. :thumbsup:


----------

